

Genetic evidence for two founding populations of the Americas - alceufc
http://www.nature.com/articles/nature14895.epdf?shared_access_token=vAnect9_EFgAozs_DMA2W9RgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0N6yB-nEyCdRoL51ykMO5E9cRyN6nl_3LTXmnXsQewWfGCBtXLQ_l4j4acze-frxy5-RlJHTHNqK7Tdzc-zl7ObbImdsUjprxF0STwa91ZVY_icLbtlUawp9KNYAy5Jaik%3D

======
irickt
Abstract: Genetic studies have consistently indicated a single common origin
of Native American groups from Central and South America. However, some
morphological studies have suggested a more complex picture, whereby the
northeast Asian affinities of present-day Native Americans contrast with a
distinctive morphology seen in some of the earliest American skeletons, which
share traits with present-day Australasians (indigenous groups in Australia,
Melanesia, and island Southeast Asia). Here we analyse genome-wide data to
show that some Amazonian Native Americans descend partly from a Native
American founding population that carried ancestry more closely related to
indigenous Australians, New Guineans and Andaman Islanders than to any
present-day Eurasians or Native Americans. This signature is not present to
the same extent, or at all, in present-day Northern and Central Americans or
in a 12,600-year-old Clovis-associated genome, suggesting a more diverse set
of founding populations of the Americas than previously accepted.

------
mturmon
There is only partial agreement on these results. For a bit more, see:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/349/6246/354.summary?sid=c...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/349/6246/354.summary?sid=c8a040a2-e527-4b4e-bfcb-9e486acf6338)

------
amerine
Is there a copy of the paper not locked behind a paywall?

~~~
jofer
Try:
[http://genetics.med.harvard.edu/reich/Reich_Lab/Publications...](http://genetics.med.harvard.edu/reich/Reich_Lab/Publications_files/2015_Nature_Skoglund_PopulationY_concatenated.pdf)

